# Smoked Salmon in Electric Smoker



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Decided to try my hand at some smoked salmon in my new electric smoker. It did well on a brisket a couple days ago.

Anyway, I went and caught some elusive salmon at my honey hole (Publix). Covered them in a dry brine for 6 hours. The brine mostly consisted of brown sugar and salt. This really pulled the fluid out of them (see the picture in the glass dish). Then, into the smoker at 200 degrees for 2 hours. Came out great! Next time, I will cut them all into very similar size chunks so they cook at the same rate. The thinner ones came out a little on the dry side. But still very good.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Looks delicious....


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

It is. I ate way to much. Hahaha


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Dude, that looks really good!


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Boat-Dude said:


> Dude, that looks really good!


Thanks....I certainly enjoyed it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

never been a big salmon fan (except fer salmon patties) but those look purty dern tastee!!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

never cooked salmon, but i like it smoked. that looks awful good too.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Time for fish dip 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I will concur with Jason, I may have to try some, lol


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

flennwagner said:


> I don't know anything about a smoker so what is the best? What is the difference between a gas and an electic smoker? I would like to stay around $200. Thanks


Oh lord, the best? That highly depends on who you talk to. To the hardcore folks, saying you use an electric smoker is sacrilege. I learned that from other forums lol.

I started with and still use my master built electric smoker. It’s under $200 and very easy to use. I’ve done briskets, pork shoulders, all kinds of poultry, upland birds, fish etc… all turned out delicious by following simple YouTube or internet recipes.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Simonj31 said:


> Oh lord, the best? That highly depends on who you talk to. To the hardcore folks, saying you use an electric smoker is sacrilege. I learned that from other forums lol.
> 
> I started with and still use my master built electric smoker. It’s under $200 and very easy to use. I’ve done briskets, pork shoulders, all kinds of poultry, upland birds, fish etc… all turned out delicious by following simple YouTube or internet recipes.


Weber kettle grill. Best there is. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

flennwagner said:


> I don't know anything about a smoker so what is the best? What is the difference between a gas and an electic smoker? I would like to stay around $200. Thanks


How's things in France? Looking at old post I see lol. So the difference is gas uses gas to heat. Electric (the easiest) uses a element sort of like a older stove or hot water heater and usually now days has a timer and a temp setting and a wood chip tray to add the smoke. The people that know what they are doing will use a charcoal/wood mix or straight wood if the are perfectionist.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Simonj31 said:


> Oh lord, the best? That highly depends on who you talk to. To the hardcore folks, saying you use an electric smoker is sacrilege. I learned that from other forums lol.
> 
> I started with and still use my master built electric smoker. It’s under $200 and very easy to use. I’ve done briskets, pork shoulders, all kinds of poultry, upland birds, fish etc… all turned out delicious by following simple YouTube or internet recipes.


They make pretty good jerky easy also if you like jerky.


----------

